# What's the difference between cheeses?



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I asked this once in another thread but I think it got lost in the conversation.

Can someone please tell me the difference between American cheese and cheddar?  Is American a processed cheese, or is it a type of cheddar or something totally different that happens to be orange?

This has been a curiosity for quite awhile.


----------



## merstar (Dec 1, 2008)

American cheese is a processed cheese. It may have had some cheddar in it in the past, but today there isn't any whatsoever.

"...It has traditionally been made from a blend of cheeses, most often Colby and Cheddar. Today’s American cheese is generally no longer made from a blend of all-natural cheeses, but instead is a processed cheese (i.e., it is manufactured from a set of ingredients[1] such as milk, whey, milkfat, milk protein concentrate, whey protein concentrate, salt) which meets the legal definition of cheese..."

American cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, mertar.

So, is it similar to Velveeta?

What do you use it for?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2008)

It's mainly used for sandwiches and you typically buy it sliced into squares, about 4 inches square. Some people that don't like cheese can still eat American cheese. It's a very bland cheese. And it comes in white as well, but I've never tasted the white variety. It's used in a lot of omlets, too. It melts fairly well.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2008)

All true.

It's the standard sandwich cheese. It's used for cheeseburgers, grilled cheese and such. The color is baiscally a tasteless additive for cosmetic reasons.

There are also cheap imitations where more milk and other stuff is used in place of cheese.  These products are called cheese food or other names besides just processed cheese.


----------



## attie (Dec 2, 2008)

"American Cheese" ?????
So I take it there is a brand called American Cheese, has it got peanut butter or jello in it --- just kidding


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

attie said:


> "American Cheese" ?????
> So I take it there is a brand called American Cheese, has it got peanut butter or jello in it --- just kidding


 

It's not a brand but a type.  

Hmmm, peanut butter and jelly cheese!!!  Brilliant!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2008)

Also a  relatively inexpensive compared to other cheeses, so it is commonly the cheese of choice to hide a pill in to give to your dog or cat.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, I am getting well educated.  Do you have things like Kraft Singles as well and what is the comparison between that and American cheese?  We use those (and many cheap imitations for burgers, melting, etc.

What am I say?  Aren't Kraft slices a not-so-cheap imitation of cheese already?    (Hope no one here works for them)


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2008)

Aren't Kraft singled considered American cheese? I thought they were anyway.... I prefer getting it sliced at the deli counter though. The slices aren't as moist as the Kraft singles and I like the texture better. I'll often grab a slice or two everytime the fridge door opens. I like Am cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2008)

If im not mistaken, kraft singles would be considered american cheese, or at least , very close substitute.  Im guessing the most " real" product would be bought at the deli counter. Then you have the pre packaged, brand named prodicts like Kraft ..., then the store brand which are probably 1/2 the price.  I find that the cheaper you go on the American cheese quality scale, the worse it melts ( grainy ...) . So, if Im buying it for the cats and dog, I dont mind so much.  But, If I want to make a grilled cheese sandwich, or something of that sort, I go to the more quality cheese ( if you can call american cheese quality )


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like Pacanis , beat me by a minute, but we're on the same page.


----------



## GrantsKat (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, so this may be a dumb question, but I have to ask........what exactly is the difference between the packaged, sliced cheese and the cheese you get at the deli counter?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2008)

Like I said in my post, the counter stuff they slice in front of you is a drier cheese (disclaimer: that I buy around here), and I prefer that for eating cold as compared to the moister singles. 
But if I was going to use it to pill a dog, I much prefer the singles. They are easier to mush around the pill and make a little doggie pill ravioli from. And that said, you just can't beat cubed Velveeta for pushing a pill into.


----------



## GrantsKat (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops, sorry, I didnt see your post pacanis


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Oops, sorry, I didnt see your post pacanis


 
How dare you 
I'm taking you off of my friend list!



Not


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

American cheese, a pasteurized processed cheese, can be sold at the deli counter or prepackaged in the dairy section.  

Prepackaged items can also be 'pasteurized processed cheese food' which contains less cheese and more milk and water.  I believe Kraft singles are the latter, a 'cheese food'.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2008)

Here in Canada they are just Kraft Singles processed cheese!  I guess if they called it "American Cheese" the price would go up because it would be considered "imported"!

I would be interested in getting some Kraft singles from the U.S. to test against ours.  I know that your Philadelphia Cream Cheese is much softer than ours and doesn't always work well in Canadian recipes.  I have figured out how to compensate for that now as my sister goes across the border often and brings me milk, butter and other goodies.

That's kinda why I wanted to know about American Cheese.  I think I will have her pick some up (sliced from the deli Pacanis) so I can see for myself.

This has been really fun!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2008)

Ha! I just got back from the store (needed celery and biscuits) and picked up a lb of deli Am cheese. All this talk you know.... I see some hot ham and cheese sandwiches in my near future. (I bought some kaiser rolls, too.)
I can get a good month out of 1 lb of Am cheese using handi-vac bags.

And I found that bringing a brick of cream cheese to room temp (or close) makes working with it much easier. I can eat that stuff straight up, too.


----------

